# How does front caliper attach to frame of TCR Comp 1?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a TCR Comp 1 shipped to me from the US, and the store disconnected the front brake caliper when they packed the bike in the box. For the life of me I cannot understand how the OEM Sampson (?) carbon fiber caliper attaches to the front fork! There is a serrated aluminum washer and what looks like a fixed screw coming out the back of the caliper, but the hole in the fork seems too big (the screw doesn't seem to bottom out on any threads), and I don't see any attaching nut anywhere in the box. Any nut wouldn't be able to fit in the rear hole anyway.

Plus access to the head of the center attaching bolt on the caliper is blocked by the front caliper arm.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*I think I understand what you're asking, and...*

I don't mean to embarrass you, but did you unscrew the long nut attached to the brake bolt? It's not fixed, and you simply remove it, slide the bolt through the front of the fork, and push the long nut into the back of the fork with an allen wrench until you make contact, and then tighten.

Hope I didn't mis-understand what you meant. Sorry of I did.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

jm3 said:


> I don't mean to embarrass you, but did you unscrew the long nut attached to the brake bolt? It's not fixed, and you simply remove it, slide the bolt through the front of the fork, and push the long nut into the back of the fork with an allen wrench until you make contact, and then tighten.
> 
> Hope I didn't mis-understand what you meant. Sorry of I did.


I gotcha. I have since found some instructions for Nashbar brake calipers and yes, there is supposed to be a backing nut that fits in the fork channel and screws unto the stud. Problem is, I did not see any when I unpacked the bike, just the stud on the caliper and the washer. I hope it's still in the channel, tho' I'm sure most bike shops have some lying around.

BTW, somebody mentioned on an earlier post about changing the OEM brake pads, as the braking leaves much to be desired on this bike. Yup. The pads that come with the carbon fiber calipers (coated aluminum actually) are of unnamed origin and pretty hard material. Moreover, the surfaces are not even scuffed for break in! I suggest people either scuff them to increase the friction or ditch them for DuraAce (like I did). Hopefully the braking will improve so I won't have to swap out the calipers either.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*The brakes..*

are Tektro if I'm not mistaken - and that's a good tip. I think they're gone for '06.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

jm3 said:


> are Tektro if I'm not mistaken - and that's a good tip. I think they're gone for '06.


Somebody said the 2005 brakes are Sampson. 

Yeah, other stuff to go for 2006 is the FSA Mega-EXO crank, replaced by RaceFace. You also get an Easton stem instead of the 'IC' carbon fiber one, tho' it's pretty decent.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

you also forgot to mention the graphics, which was a deal breaker for me in the end - carbon and yellow. saw one of them before xmas. fugly. 

had planned on getting a tcr comp 1 myself, after test riding the 05. waited, and they sold out at my LBS. didn't want to be real life R&D guinea pig for the raceface cranks (IIRC this is their introduction to the road market). 

in the end i went for a closeout tcr comp 0 (in silver/carbon), and even upgraded the fsa cranks to DA, all for 400$ more than an '06 comp 1 



Clevor said:


> Somebody said the 2005 brakes are Sampson.
> 
> Yeah, other stuff to go for 2006 is the FSA Mega-EXO crank, replaced by RaceFace. You also get an Easton stem instead of the 'IC' carbon fiber one, tho' it's pretty decent.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

botto said:


> you also forgot to mention the graphics, which was a deal breaker for me in the end - carbon and yellow. saw one of them before xmas. fugly.
> 
> had planned on getting a tcr comp 1 myself, after test riding the 05. waited, and they sold out at my LBS. didn't want to be real life R&D guinea pig for the raceface cranks (IIRC this is their introduction to the road market).
> 
> in the end i went for a closeout tcr comp 0 (in silver/carbon), and even upgraded the fsa cranks to DA, all for 400$ more than an '06 comp 1


Actually, I like gaudy colors myself, but I guess the silver/black has a timeless look. It matches the smoked platinum 2006 DuraAce stuff dead on, and goes well with black FSA cranks too.


----------

